# Breeders in or around Charlotte,NC?



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think if I were you I'd start by emailing Gloria at Tintlet poodles shes not far from Charlotte and she has gorgeous dogs
not to mention shes a joy to talk too ^_^

Tintlet Standard Poodles
all her contact info is on her site
((Plus shes a member of the forum so she might see this thread xD))


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Gosh, we are 4 hours from Charlotte....it seems like we're hours from everywhere!! But anyone is welcome to visit for poodle kisses. Just let me know in case we're heading out of town for the weekend. We're not a fancy place, but do have a guest room for out of towners.

It's a great idea to meet lots of poodles so you can decide what type of personality fits your needs. 


Gloria


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Frostfire is in NC as well but I think she's also a bit further the other way. And she has puppies!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Frostfire might be much closer!! Plus you get puppy breath )))


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Aw thanks Guys! 
I am in Fayetteville, NC it is just about 3 hours from Davidson, according to google maps.


----------



## srsnidow (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

tintlet said:


> Gosh, we are 4 hours from Charlotte....it seems like we're hours from everywhere!! But anyone is welcome to visit for poodle kisses. Just let me know in case we're heading out of town for the weekend. We're not a fancy place, but do have a guest room for out of towners.
> 
> It's a great idea to meet lots of poodles so you can decide what type of personality fits your needs.
> 
> ...


Hello, I just finished emailing you. I have come across a couple of breeders in NC and now I have come across you! I'm not going to purchase now, but maybe in the future. I'm still trying to save up the money though.Thanks!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

frostfirestandards said:


> Aw thanks Guys!
> I am in Fayetteville, NC it is just about 3 hours from Davidson, according to google maps.


Another one? Yay! Do you breed any apricot toy poodles (female)?... If so, please pm me some pictures. Thanks.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Im still looking for a good breeder that has red toy poodles for sale in or around charlotte,NC. If anyone can help me, please. Thanks.*


----------

